# Amazon prime



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

Does anyone do this ? 

I love reading and have a kindle on my iPad . It cost £7.99 a month for this Amazon prime  . Since January I've spent £60 on books . Was wondering weather it's worth doing this instead , not sure of the other benefits , have seen you can listen to music and watch movies though .


----------

